
Kodak bringing back iconic Ektachrome format due to 'overwhelming' demand - bcaulfield
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4163944/Kodak-says-s-bringing-Ektachrome-film.html
======
bcaulfield
Linking to Daily Mail version of this because article has good examples of
Ektachrome photographs.

